# 5 neon tetra group names?



## bettaluver14

okay, once i get my 10gal i will be adding 5 neon tetras into it with my male VT. does anyone know of a group of 5 (maybe a band) i can name them after? :3 hahaa if i just had 3 tetras they would've been the 3 stooges :lol:

"tank" you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tilli94

Lol I had three danios named after the 3 stooges, it fit. What about favorite book characters.


----------



## bettaluver14

hahaa hmmm... but how will i tell them apart? lol i mean i know how to tell male tetras from females but like different females? hmmm...

idk hahahaha i will probably just call them avenged sevenfold...(there's m. shadows,synyster gates,johnny christ, jimmy sullivan, and zacky v.)

how many people are in the avengers?:lol:


----------



## PaulO

more than 5....how about the burly brothers? I just made that up but it would be funny since tetras look so fragile right?...


----------



## homegrown terror

Square, Line, L, Seven and and Squiggle.

since they're tetras, name em after Tetris pieces!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

homegrown terror said:


> Square, Line, L, Seven and and Squiggle.
> 
> since they're tetras, name em after Tetris pieces!


LOL I love this, but I was going to suggest what my boyfriend was bugging me to name my old group: The Light Brights


----------



## bettaluver14

lol okay okay i got some good ideas  i got plenty of time too, im not getting the tank till inbetween february 1st and 3rd.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Havoc Squad!


----------



## bettaluver14

LOL havoc squad? what are they from?:lol:


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Star Wars, lol. I'm a fan.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

I named my Tetra: Tetra Unit One (group name), individual names, Tetra 1-5. I'm original.


----------



## emeraldmaster

I watched my group of 5 carefully and named them sfter their personalities: Nippy, Clumsy, Shadow, Statue, and Fishbait (not from Nemo, He likes to tick off the betta)


----------



## bettaluver14

hmmm... maybe i will do the personality thingy... :-D oh and my dad surprised me and brought home the tank today so i will be busy this weekend:-D


----------



## bettaisbetter

Harry, Zayn, Niall, Liam, and Lewis. 
I admit, I'm not a fan. But really, you have to say you want to name them these names. lol


----------



## bettaluver14

:-? 1D isn't my fav lol but i will keep them in mind!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

You should get seven and name them after the seven dwarves xD


----------



## Chevko

I agree with Hadoken Kitty, seven would make for a nice group.

I was thinking the Golden Trio plus some Weasleys (we all know there'd be plenty to choose from).


----------



## bettaluver14

but isn't 7 neons plus one male VT too much for a 10gal? i do NOT wanna over stock:shock:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

How did I not see notice about the 10 gal thing. 10 gal IS too small for that many fish. Lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

What about Bart, Maggie, Lisa, marge, and homer?


----------



## bettaluver14

ALRGIHTY the winner is the simpsons one:lol::lol::lol::lol:
perfecto!


----------



## MattsBettas

Haha awesome! Glad you liked it.


----------



## IDK haha

The Jackson 5


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Closed. Old thread.


----------

